# اجمد رجيم  .....25 كيلو في شهرين



## بحب الهي (2 يناير 2009)

الرجيم هو 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*

نظام غذائي صحي وسهل ينزل 25 كيلو في شهر و نصف من دكتور أميركي و هذا النظام يجعل البشرة و الشعر روعه.
النظام هو :
اليوم الأول : أكل جميع الخضروات مثل خس وخيار وطماطم
الثاني : أكل جميع أنواع الفاكهه
الثالث: أكل جميع أنواع الخضروات والفاكهه
الرابع : يقسم على ثلاث وجبات 2 بيض مسلووق مع كاسة حليب خاالي الدسم *
*او موز وحليب خالى الدسم
الخامس : دجاجة مشوية طول اليوم 
السادس والسابع : أكل كل شئ تبينه ما عدا الخبز والأرز والمكرونه
وفي اليوم السابع تخسرين 7 كيلو من وزنك
و لن يزيد وزنك بعد الانتهاء.*

*لازم تاخدى 3 ايام راحة مع تخفيف الاكل*
*قبل البدء بة مرة اخرى*

*عند التثبيت اتبعى رجيم اخر يعتمد على التخفيف*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (2 يناير 2009)

ميرسى على الموضوع 
فى الفطار ان اراد المسيح احاول  اطبقه  هههههههههههه


----------



## بحب الهي (2 يناير 2009)

_هههههههههههههه_
_يأذن الله هتحققة_
_مرسي علي مرورك_
_نورت الموضوع_
​


----------



## بحب الهي (2 يناير 2009)

_مرسي ليك_
_نورت_​


----------



## tenaaaa (2 يناير 2009)

نظام جميل
ميرسي ليك​


----------



## بحب الهي (2 يناير 2009)

مرسي لمرورك


----------



## مورا مارون (2 يناير 2009)

*ميرسي ليك*

​


----------



## candy shop (2 يناير 2009)

ده رجيم قاسى اوى

اللى يجربه يقولنا

شكراااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## جيلان (2 يناير 2009)

*يا لهوى ده انتقام
لو حد عمله وداخ وطسته عربية وهو ماشى يبقى يدينا خبر هههههههه*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 يناير 2009)

*والنظام دة يناسب اللي عاوز ينزل 3 كيلو بس 

مرسي كتيير​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 يناير 2009)

*انا جربتة مع الدكتور قبل كدة 

بس بينزل حوالى خمسة فى الاسبوعين 

هو مش قاسى يمامتى لان الوجبات دى مفتوحة طول اليوم وباى كمية *


----------



## losivertheprince (4 يناير 2009)

سلام المسيح

هههههههههههههههههه غريبة الحاجات دى انا هقولك بقى طريقة احسن احنا نجيب كلبين تلاتة من الى هما كده يعنى ويطلعوا يجروا ورا الى عايزة والى عايز يخس وابقى شوفى النتيجة بقى هتبقى ايه :
1 - هينزل الوزن بسرعة رهيبة ده غير القلب الى هيخس لوحدة .
2 - هيتحول الشخص ( الضحية ) الى بطل فى الجرى .

بلا اكل بلا وجع دماغ واهى نصيحة صريحة مريحة ..................... وأى خدمة​


----------



## جيلان (4 يناير 2009)

*لا ناصح يا برنس ايه الحلاوة دى
تسدء عجبتنى فكرة الكلب ده بس اخرنا كلب لولو ههههههههه
يلا كلنا نسمع كلامه ونموت بقى 30:*


----------



## just member (8 يناير 2009)

*طيب اللى عايز يخس يالكل خضروات وفاكة ودجاجة مشوية *
*طيب واللى مش عايز يعمل اية *
*ماياكلش؟؟*
*هههههههههههههه*
*شكرا ليك على موضوعك الجميل*​


----------



## بحب الهي (8 يناير 2009)

مرسي للمرور
نورتوا الموضوع
​


----------



## doooody (27 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااا موضوع جميل هو صعب شوية 
لكن جميل انا استفدت منة


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (29 مارس 2009)

شكرا بحب الهى
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمت بود​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مارس 2009)

ميرسى كتيير على النظام لما نتخن الاؤل نبقى نفكر نعمل رجيم


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## المجدلية (31 مارس 2009)

ميرسى + + ربنا يباركك


----------



## dandash1 (7 أبريل 2009)

_ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لنظام الاكل الجامد دة_​


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي ،رح نتبع نصيحتك...وربنا يباركك


----------

